# Sam Adams Holiday Sampler



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Anyone pick up a 12 pack of this yet? 2 bottles each of 6 types of beer. The Holiday Porter and Old Fezziwig Ale are the two stars here. I wish they were available in 6 packs of their own.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

I hate you, Braxxy.  

I've been looking for this sampler for the last 4 weeks. Usually can pick it up at the local Sam's Club, and have been doing so for the past 5 years. They either have not had it this year, or it came and went so fast that I missed the rush.

Dittos of the Old fezziwig. Enjoy them all, but also particularly like the cranberry Lambric.

Enjoy the sampler, hoist one for Ninja Vanish and myself!!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I love the Old Fezziwig. Used to be able to buy on its own in 6 packs and in big jumbo bottles, damn I miss that.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I have never heard of boughten any of these samplers. I know what I need to get ahold of. Cranberry Lambic Ale...sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Haven't had any luck here in NC or SC finding the sampler...but I did find two bottles of the Imperial Pilsner


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> I hate you, Braxxy.
> 
> I've been looking for this sampler for the last 4 weeks. Usually can pick it up at the local Sam's Club, and have been doing so for the past 5 years. They either have not had it this year, or it came and went so fast that I missed the rush.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, if we could figure out a way to mail beer bottles we may have a new type of bomb on our hands. 
:r


----------

